# Seiko 7002 Bezel Missing Bits? Help



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

just arrived my first 7002 love it

cleaned it up but bezel sticks in places [have greased]

this is all i got nothing under the bezel is summat missing?

also changed the case seal

how do i remove the stem to change that o ring and is it neccesary?

super condition wont change dial and hands

but i want a bead blasted look can i do this with wet and dry?

thanks john


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

same as mine under the bezel, looks like you have greased the plastic bit, you need to grease the outer metal part that actually touches the ball.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, the bezel gubbins is correct, as is Pugster









With wet + Dry you will get more of a brushed effect than a blasted one.....


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the face on that old thing. Such a classic-looking diver.

V


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks for advice bezel comes of real easy

cleaned it up with emery and lots of silicone

no ratcheting [smooth either way] then sorta graunches and sticks

hands very bright, not so dial

so far good time,love the simple face

put it on a black 2 loop rhino looks good

i have found a good ebay source for these and 6309,spares,other vintage watches etc.....


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> thanks for advice bezel comes of real easy
> 
> cleaned it up with emery and lots of silicone
> 
> ...


Don't quote me on anything here - I'm no expert - but looking at the picture, there seems to be one, single ball bearing which I'm assuming affects the ratchet. Now I had a slight 'sticking' feeling on my brand new Monster, which has eased with use. If that's how they are constructed, then it would make sense, that in time, the ratchet will feel distinctly 'one sided' in operation. I'm not at all surprised it's graunching a bit. It sounds like a bit of wear on a portion of the ratchet teeth.

Doctor V


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks how do i remove the crown?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The ball bearing may be stuck 'down', it should be springy as it sits on top of a spring in the hole...

I dont think modern Seikos use this method of bezel assembly, they use a wire type of thng that sits under the bezel....

to remove the crown and stem you need to press down on the release button in the movement, usually its near the stem area, when depressed the crown and stem should slide out, the crown unscrews from the stem ( it should be on quite tight) ....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

just to add to jason comment

if you are messing with the ball bearing do it inside a plastic bag ,it will fly out unless stuck ,when you get it out clean the hole and regrease the spring (ligthly) ,with the back taken off the watch and the crown facing left when you pull the stem out you will notice a liitle arm pop out underneath the stem , this is the release,use a pin vise to hold the stem while you unscrew the crown.

for the sticking bezel, spin it until it sticks then mark the spot on the bezel where the ballbearing sits ,do this each time the bezel sticks then take it out and examine the teeth where you marked it, they may be full of **** or the rachet holes may be lipped and will require filling the lips off.


----------

